# Okanagan Iron Chef



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

OKANAGAN IRON CHEFS 
2006 CULINARY ARTS FEST 
KELOWNA COMMUNITY THEATRE 
1435 WATER ST 
SAT MAR 25 2005 7:00PM


I wanna go sooo bad, I don't know if I should ask for the night off since its the last night I'm suppost to work before I leave to vancouver for my first years apprentice training. Wonder if it would end up on local TV :S


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, 

I don't know if I will go, but it should be fun...

I know that Rob is a great technician and the guy from Mission Hill is a good cook!

Call them to ask if it will be filmed entirely or just some shot for the news?

Good luck


----------

